# صورأثرية للكتاب المقدس بالعربي,



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2005)

*صورأثرية للكتاب المقدس بالعربي,*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2005)




----------



## انسانية (30 أكتوبر 2005)

من عام كم هدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وشكرا ميرنا


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

لاقوها فين و من عام كام ؟


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرنا *
*الرب يرعاكى*


----------



## shosho_angl (13 يونيو 2006)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heidi (19 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## cute-uk (6 يوليو 2006)

thank u but if u have any info pls send  gbu:yaka:


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل *
*بجد ربنا يبركك مرنا*
*بس بعد أزنك زودي الصور بالتواريخ وأين أكتشفت ومن مكتشفها وأين توجد الأن *
*لأن هذا أدلة قوية *
*هي أكيد لو كانت في مصر يبقي كتبت بعد القرن السابع عشر بس دية أدلة مهمة بردة*
*ربنا معاكي يا باشا*
*سلام *


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا *


----------



## يا رب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*هو كانوا عارفين عربي تلاميذ المسيح عشان كده كتبوه بالعربي كويس جدا*


----------



## My Rock (19 سبتمبر 2006)

يا رب قال:


> *هو كانوا عارفين عربي تلاميذ المسيح عشان كده كتبوه بالعربي كويس جدا*


 
*انت اهبل ولا بتستهبل؟ ولا مسلم؟*

*بتقلك نسخة قديمة*

*شو دخل التلاميذ في كتابتها؟*

*فعلا انك تحفة زي رسولك*


----------



## يا رب (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*مالكش دعوة بالرسول زي انا ما شتمتش على كلامك المفروض انك لو مسيحي بحق ان تحترم الناس حتى لو صفعك احدهم على خدك فاعطه خدك الاخر ولا دا كلام وبس *


----------



## مستر بيرو (3 نوفمبر 2006)

:big32: :big31: 

 الله :smil12:  صور بجد تجنن(روعه)!!!!!!

 تسلم ايدك يا ميرنا ( كل مواضيعك فى منتهى الروعه)!!!!

  الرب يحميكى للمنتدى بجد انتى كنز ( تسلم ايدك مره تانيه)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

:36_22_25:


----------



## ارووجة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع تحفة

ربنا يباركك ياغالية 

صور روعة


----------



## kittin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم

هو الانجيل كم سوره فيه وكم ايه؟





			هي أكيد لو كانت في مصر يبقي كتبت بعد القرن السابع عشر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وليه يعني قررت هيك قرار؟!!

هاي المده صار فيها اشي؟!

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

في امان الله*​


----------



## الشاروني (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


>


 
ميرنا اسمحيلي اقولك ان الكلام ده خطير جدا جدا الكتاب اللي حضرتك جايباه لا يمت للكتاب
المقدس باي صلة ولا الكلام المكتوب فية كلام الكتاب المقدس 
ارجوكي تجاوبيني بسرعة جدا لان الكلام ده ما يتسكتش عليه وارجوا من الادارة مراجعة الموضوع بأهمية ومن له كلمة معي فبعد اذن ادارة المنتدي اضع اميلي 
alsharonystar@yahoo.com


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت kittin*


kittin قال:


> *السلام عليكم*​
> 
> *هو الانجيل كم سوره فيه وكم ايه؟*​


 
*الأنجيل ليس به صور "سور" *


*أما عدد أسفاره 66 سفر*
*39 عهد قديم*
*27 عهد جديد*
*وهذا يسمي كتاب مقدس وليس إنجيل فالإنجيل يعني *
*البشارة المفرحة*
*وهي تطلق علي العهد الجديد فقط*​ 



kittin قال:


> *وليه يعني قررت هيك قرار؟!!*​
> *هاي المده صار فيها اشي؟!*​


 
*لأن مع بداية القرن السابع عشر *
*قرر عدم تكلم اللغة القبطية بداخل البلاد ولتكون اللغة العربية هي السائدة وحتي في الكلام الأسري*
*وكان كل من يتكلم اللغة القبطية يقطع لسانه من قبل السلطات*

*فلذالك أنتهت اللغة القبطية من مصر نهائياً *
*ولكن ظلت الكنيسة المصرية في المحافظة عليها *
*وصارت لغة الكنيسة الأولي*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*أعقب فقط*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ شاروني*



الشاروني قال:


> ميرنا اسمحيلي اقولك ان الكلام ده خطير جدا جدا الكتاب اللي حضرتك جايباه لا يمت للكتاب
> المقدس باي صلة ولا الكلام المكتوب فية كلام الكتاب المقدس


 
*مادم لا يمت للكتاب المقدس بأي صله*
*أذن فما هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أن كنت تعرف فلتجيبني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

دة مستحيل يكون الكتاب المقدس 
غير كدة الكتاب المقدس ليس صور زى فى ناس فاكرين  
وبعدين تلميد السيد المسح مكنوش يتحدسو العربية ولا كان هندك لغة عربية تنتشر بطلاقة 
وبعدين مرنا انتى ازاى جيبى الصور بتاعت الانجيل دة حسب قولك 
كلام خطير ولازم اعرف ردود كتيرة عالية  
انا بستازن الاضارة  اضع ايميلى على الياهو بس لمعرفت المزيد عن ذالك الكلام وانا مسؤال عن اى اضرار بس ارجو عدم مسح ايميلى 
                                                                         وشكرا  


peter_alhwaga@yahoo.com


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي الخواجة*



			
				بيترالخواجة;139207 قال:
			
		

> دة مستحيل يكون الكتاب المقدس
> غير كدة الكتاب المقدس ليس صور زى فى ناس فاكرين
> [/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## geems2010 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا بس يريت كنت وضحت لنا هذة الكنوز طبعت سنة كام    الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلاً،ولو في صور للمخطوطات الاصلية باليونانية كمان،ياريت تمتعونا ببركتها.


----------



## حسام سوما (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا على الصور الرائعة 


بس دة مش حاجة غريبة عليكى 

ما انتى على طول بتجيبى الجديد

بس هى من  القرن الكام دية؟


----------



## stan55 (6 يناير 2007)

Nice  thank u alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Stan55


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2007)

صور جميله بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## stan55 (7 يناير 2007)

Nice thank u alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttt

Stan55


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

Almighty!...God bless us all in the name of the father,the son,and the holy spirit>Emen>


----------



## hazoma (16 فبراير 2007)

ايوة من سنة كام دى صحيح


----------



## man4truth (21 مارس 2007)

*thank u but u have to say about the source & the date of this copies*​*pls​​*


----------



## merola (21 مارس 2007)

ميرسى على الصور الجميلة دية يا ميرنا


----------



## raneen4 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صورأثرية للكتاب المقدس بالعربي,*

سلام ونعمة للجميع,

انتبهوا اخوتي.. هذه ليست نسخ من الكتاب المقدس.. لاحظوا الصورة الاخيرة الجملة الاولى.. ان لم اخطيء فهي تنص على التالي:
"بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاه واحد امين".. الكتاب المقدس لا يحوي هذه العبارة من الأساس + اله مكتوبة بطريقة خاطئة


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صورأثرية للكتاب المقدس بالعربي,*

مشكورة اخت ميرنا
سلام المسيح​​


----------

